# What's the deal with this person posting these blank messages?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Watch Captain America 2 and Oculus Movie HD 
kristenjel


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

BeachGuy said:


> Watch Captain America 2 and Oculus Movie HD
> kristenjel


New users aren't allowed to post links, which is likely the only thing in this spam post. Report it, and let it go away.

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Never mind... You can't report it. So just wait for it to disappear. 

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Spam bots


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Or the equivalent of pocket dialing? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Or the equivalent of pocket dialing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Did you just pocket dial a zombie thread MattMatt>


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Did you just pocket dial a zombie thread MattMatt>


On mobile view they come up as "live" threads!


----------

